# Changer adresse MAC



## guillaumelou (26 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Fervent défenseur de l'anonymat sur internet, je souhaiterais savoir si on peut changer l'adresse MAC de son Mac de façon permanente (j'ai trouvé des solutions pour la changer à la demande mais ce n'est pas très pratique...).


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Juin 2013)

Non tu ne peux pas, l'adresse MAC est construite en fonction des composants de ta carte réseau. Mais avant de voir ton adresse mac les petits pirates verront ton IP... Si tu es vraiment intéressé par ça tu peux te tourner du coté des proxy


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2013)

On peut changer l'adresse MAC d'un PC. Mais, effectivement, l'adresse MAC de ton interface réseau ne sera pour ainsi dire jamais vue sur Internet (sauf à connecter celle-là à celui-ci directement, bien sûr).

Donc c'est plutôt l'adresse matérielle associée à ton IP publique (celle par laquelle tu es identifié sur Internet) qui sera vue.
Il existe des possibilités de VPN pour passer en mode plus furtif.


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> On peut changer l'adresse MAC d'un PC



J'aimerais bien savoir comment alors


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2013)

Ici, on trouve une méthode bien expliquée.


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Juin 2013)

C'est ce qu'on appelle le spoofing et ça ne change pas l'adresse mac mais ça fait croire au réseau qu'il s'agit d'une autre. De plus cette solution est volatile et a besoin d'être relancée souvent.

ps : Spoofing signifie mascarade


----------



## guillaumelou (26 Juin 2013)

Je confirme pour le PC on peut la changer sans problème et de façon permanente sans problème ce soft le fait parfaitement http://win-7-mac-address-changer.softonic.fr/

Concernant le changement d'IP pas de souci je pratique les VPN pour les torrents depuis un petit moment déjà ! Il y a aussi TOR qui peut être intéressant pour d'autres utilisations.....


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Juin 2013)

C'est pas changer son adresse mac, c'est se présenter sur le réseau et dire "coucou, je suis Paul" alors qu'en fait je suis Jules.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle le spoofing et ça ne change pas l'adresse mac mais ça fait croire au réseau qu'il s'agit d'une autre. De plus cette solution est volatile et a besoin d'être relancée souvent.
> 
> ps : Spoofing signifie mascarade


Certes ; mais changer logiquement rend le service demandé.
Quant à la volatilité du changement, je ne la connais pas [je ne m'amuse pas à le faire, vu que ça ne me sert à rien] : genre à chaque mise en veille/réveil ? Ou plus fréquent ?
Je pense que ça peut assez simplement se contrer...


----------



## guillaumelou (26 Juin 2013)

Sur windows le changement est permanent (tant qu'on le souhaite car on peut changer d'adresse MAC à volonté à chaque fois qu'on le souhaite et revenir à l'initial à tout moment également) le logiciel que j'ai indiqué plus haut permet une modification persistante c'est à dire que le changement est maintenu lors d'une mise en veille ou d'un arrêt complet, au redémarrage l'adrresse MAC ne sera pas revenue à celle d'origine...


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Juin 2013)

Pour répondre à la question de volatilité je ne sais pas j'ai pas assez suivi en cours. Mais ce n'est en aucun cas permanent. C'est comme un tatouage au fer rouge indélébile. Tu peux mettre du stylo par dessus mais tu ne peux pas le changer. De l&#8217;extérieur on dirait que tu l'as changé mais ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Juin 2013)

guillaumelou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Fervent défenseur de l'anonymat sur internet, je souhaiterais savoir si on peut changer l'adresse MAC de son Mac de façon permanente (j'ai trouvé des solutions pour la changer à la demande mais ce n'est pas très pratique...).


Sur internet, comme sur tous les réseaux routés, l'adresse mac ne voyage pas (pas de couche ethernet sur internet). Sauf si on passe passe un VPN. Le serveur VPN la verra, mais dès qu'il enverra la comm sur internet (avec la nlle adresse IP), l'adresse mac ne voyagera plus.
Sur un réseau familial, l'adresse mac ira jusqu'à l'interface Lan de la Box, mais ne passera pas sur l'interface Wan. Sauf si comme dit plus haut si on crée un tunnel VPN entre la machine et un serveur VPN.

Autrement , pour changer d'adresse mac sur Mac, une des deux commandes ci-dessous doit marcher. 
sudo ifconfig en1 lladdr NouvelleAdresseMac (enx étant l'interface sur laquelle on veut changer l'adresse)
sudo ifconfig en1 ether NouvelleAdresseMac

Il faudra bien sûr respecter la syntaxe (par ex:   00:25:00:a1:00:de  )
On peut ensuite constater le chgt en faisant un ifconfig.


----------



## guillaumelou (26 Juin 2013)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, l'adresse mac ne passe pas les routeurs. Par contre un routeur enregistre les connections et les adresses mac permettant de voir si la même adresse mac se reconnecte, avoir accès à l'historique des connections, et n'oublions pas que l'adresse MAC permet de connaitre l'identité du propriétaire (enfin pour la police, pas un particulier) lorsque l'on achète un ordi les infos sont transmises liant l'adresse MAC aux coordonnées de l'acheteur....


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Juin 2013)

Un peu hors sujet : tu connais cette photo?


----------



## Polo35230 (26 Juin 2013)

Un routeur ne verra jamais une adresse mac (si ce routeur n'a que des ports Wan). 
Par contre, si sur ce routeur, il y a des ports Lan (cas des Box par exemple), il verra les adresses mac (et IP) de toutes les machines qui seront passées par ces ports Lan, via sa table ARP.



guillaumelou a dit:


> et n'oublions pas que l'adresse MAC permet de connaitre l'identité du propriétaire (enfin pour la police, pas un particulier) lorsque l'on achète un ordi les infos sont transmises liant l'adresse MAC aux coordonnées de l'acheteur....


Tu est sûr?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2013)

Que vient faire cette photo ici ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Que vient faire cette photo ici ?



Une simple vérif avec guillaumelou, je supprime dès que j'ai la réponse


----------



## guillaumelou (26 Juin 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Un routeur ne verra jamais une adresse mac (si ce routeur n'a que des ports Wan).
> Par contre, si sur ce routeur, il y a des ports Lan (cas des Box par exemple), il verra les adresses mac (et IP) de toutes les machines qui seront passées par ces ports Lan, via sa table ARP.
> 
> 
> Tu est sûr?



D'après les infos que j'aies, c'est une info que j'ai trouvée sur plusieurs forums de hack....après est ce que c'est vrai j'en sais rien, mais dans le doute.....Mais dans la mesure où tous nos faits et gestes, communications etc.... sont épiés sur internet ça en m'étonnerait pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




VeryBigBro a dit:


> Une simple vérif avec guillaumelou, je supprime dès que j'ai la réponse



Pas du tout....Pourquoi je devrais ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (27 Juin 2013)

Simple étude statistique 

[Je peux pas supprimer la photo?!]


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Simple étude statistique
> 
> [Je peux pas supprimer la photo?!]


Il faut demander au modérateur du coin.


----------



## VeryBigBro (27 Juin 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut demander au modérateur du coin.



Ô grand Bompi, pourrais-tu supprimer cette photo inutile dans ton infinie sagesse?

Merci d'avance


----------



## guillaumelou (27 Juin 2013)

VeryBigBro tu peux nous en dire plus sur le but de cette photo qui m était personnellement destinée ? En Mp si tu veux....


----------



## VeryBigBro (27 Juin 2013)

guillaumelou a dit:


> VeryBigBro tu peux nous en dire plus sur le but de cette photo qui m était personnellement destinée ? En Mp si tu veux....




Je vois que j'ai créé le mystère, c'était pas trop le but 

Je voulais voir combien j'avais de chance de tomber sur ton _éventuel_ profil FB qui était visible publiquement. J'ai joué, j'ai perdu.

Ceci parce que j'ai vu certaines personnes se méfier de la surveillance sur internet alors que certaines infos étaient accessibles a tous en 3 clicks. Tu déroges à cette règle et je t'en remercie


----------



## guillaumelou (27 Juin 2013)

OK je sais d'où provient la photo. Et j'ai également vu qu'il y avait pas mal de choses avec le même pseudo que moi mais très peu me concernent.... Je ne me mets pas en mode furtif en permanence, mais dans certaines situations ça peut servir.....


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Ô grand Bompi, pourrais-tu supprimer cette photo inutile dans ton infinie sagesse?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Bin non, puisque je ne suis pas modérateur du forum où se trouve le présent fil...


----------



## VeryBigBro (27 Juin 2013)

Je suis tombé sur un imposteur... Tu fais remonter ou je s'occupe de ça?


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2013)

Tu peux utiliser les boutons à cet effet (sous la signature).


----------

